# Walk In Access Authorization number



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I watched the Roughing it Outdoors show this past weekend and heard Adam Eakle say if you want to hunt any of the walk in access areas scattered around the state you first needed to get an authorization number from the DWR either by calling them or going on line.
I had never heard of that before and so I investigated and sure enough there it was. It costs nothing but a little time and then you print out what looks like another license. It has a unique number that is assigned to your application.
So, today we went turkey hunting on a walk in access area. Sure enough, there was the new way to sign in and it asks you for that unique number.
So, when did this go into effect? If I had not been listening to the outdoors show I would have not known about this. I think the DWR needs to start spreading the word a whole bunch on this especially if they expect to write citations to those without it.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

I accidentally came across this as I was buying a turkey tag. I also hadn't heard a thing about it. I signed up for one and printed it off, not really even knowing if I needed it or not.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm a little surprised this thread isn't getting more attention. Maybe I was one of the last to know about it.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey, you guys aren't the only ones who were unaware. After I read this post I went down to the public library to get my son and I the legal paperwork. My printer is toast and besides I like to go to the library for the peace and quiet. Xd(I think thats new symbol for Lol)


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

That is news to me also, I appreciate the heads up.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

This is the first I had heard of it. I have seen no announcement about it either. It dont surprise me though to see something go into effect that they can write a citation for and not let any know. I just looked at the WIA page and there is nothing on the main page. You must click on the responsibilities tab to even see that it is required. It should be on the main page.


----------



## hatuquack (Nov 15, 2011)

Reb, when you pull up the WIA page look at he top right hand corner for authorization, click on it to get the information that is needed. And, I agree it should be publicized.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I questioned this with the authorities and this was the response I received:

Thanks for following up on this. We're actually still finalizing part of the program. (We're working with one of our contractors to set up a process that allows WIA users to obtain their authorization numbers over the phone.) Once that's in place (should be within the next 30 days), we'll be making a big push to get the word out. There will be signs on the WIA properties, and we'll probably do a news release. We're also planning to put information about it in the Big Game Field Regulations guidebook. The online system that issues the number was just ready a little bit earlier than the rest of the program. I don't think we'll be issuing citations until the program is in full swing, and we've had a chance to sufficiently advertise it.

So, it looks like they are on top of things. It's just a new program so we have to give them time. I'm sure no citations will be issued before all the advertising is done.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

alpinebowman said:


> That is news to me also, I appreciate the heads up.


+1


----------

